# Congratulations to the 2nd Annual DTG BATTLE ROYALE print competition Winner!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Congratulations to the 2nd Annual DTG BATTLE ROYALE Winner:

*Name:* Gerald Cantalupo
*Member:* @glupo
*Company Name:* Breakthrough Clothing
*Web Site:* Christian t-shirts, Christian apparel, Christian Gifts, Jesus shirts, Christian Fundraiser
*Which DTG machine (brand/model) will you be using for your entry?* Neoflex
*Which inks are you using for your entry?* Dupont
*Which Pretreatment will you be using for your entry?* Dupont
*Which RIP software will you be using for your entry?* NeoRIP PRO
*Which pretreat machine did you use for your entry (if any)?* ViperOne
*View Entry:* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dtg-battle-royale/t205823.html (48 out of 50 rating)

Gerald wins:

$2000 Cash
1 Year Preferred Printer Listing at PrinterListings.com
2 GB iPod Shuffle (*thanks to GSG*)



Last but definitely not least, the *custom DTG Battle Royale Championship belt* gets passed from @Justin Walker to @glupo (both Neoflex owners) so Gerald can keep it in his shop for a year until he has to defend the title in next year's competition!


(Cadillac not included)

Thank you to all who took the time to enter this contest. I'm hoping we can double number of entries next year 

Entry 1 - Neoflex - 42 points
Entry 2 - Kornit 931 - 42 points
Entry 3 - Neoflex - 37 points
Entry 4 - Brother 381c - 42 points
Entry 5 - Neoflex - 43 points
Entry 6 - Brother 782 - 41 points
Entry 7 - Veloci-Jet - 38 points
Entry 8 - Neoflex - 37 points
Entry 9 - Neoflex - 44 points
Entry 10 - DTG Bullet - 39 points
Entry 11 - Texjet - 34 points
Entry 12 - Neoflex - 43 points
Entry 13 - Neoflex - 44 points
Entry 14 - Neoflex - 42 points
Entry 15 - Mod1 - 44 points
Entry 16 - Neoflex - 48 points










Washed winning prints:

[MEDIA]http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachments/34359d1354595026-entry-16-2012-dtg-battle-royale-photos-rating-img_0327.jpg[/MEDIA] [MEDIA]http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachments/34366d1354595058-entry-16-2012-dtg-battle-royale-photos-rating-img_0335.jpg[/MEDIA]​


----------

